# help-leap



## mrysgrl (May 9, 2002)

I have been having a definite reaction to something, edema (especially neck/face/abdomen) and tinnitus. What is the procedure for figuring out what is doing it? I would think the most likely culprits would be egg and/or lemon, both part of my phase 1. But how do I know? It could be anything I eat couldn't it.Carol


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi CarolOf course the first thing is talk to your dietician if you are in homecare who will walk through how to isolate it.there are a couple of probability checks...and egg as you suspect due to the nature of it as a multiple antigen could be it.Usually what we would do, for example, is double check with the patient if the patient has any history of actula FOOD allergy that they forgot to report. Sometimes this produces am "ohhh yeah I forget that MRT finds the things that are NOT "allergy"...its a complementary test to allergy testing not a substitute. Put the two together and you egta more complete picture of hypsersensitivity reactions. So this is step one to amke sure that an actual food allergy was unreported.ALSO it could sometimes be an allergy thyat never went detected as the person never ate the stuff before (aversion...this sometime happens at such a young age that we forget we once got an allergic reaction and the allergen is introduced since remember MRT tests "circulating immunocytes" directly, and "allergy testing" for IgE loks at mast cell reactions...tissue...oversimplified...so again we diouble check history for that).Third we also want to double check for any INHALANT ALLERGY which the patient might not have reported and then check the referecnes for possible cross reactions. This sometimes isolates what is causing the reaction...a persona llergic to plant pollen X gets cross reaction to food protein y.Last, if all this is not reveled then it is either psuedoallergy or false negative. All tests produce false positives and false negatives to a greater or lesser degree. In this case the incidence is less than 10%, but this is another purpose of phsed introductiona s opposed to going straight to a rotaton diet (secret tip)...if there is a false, it will be easier to isolate than with a broad rotation elimination diet. Psuedoallergy is often characterized by a reaction which is similar to real allergy and often involves mast cell reactions trigered by lectins, or ingestion of a histaminic food so you can get systemic symptoms, or a local reaction to some chemical which is a "small molecule" absorbable through the upper gastric mucosa so you can geta rapid reaction and it could be "tissue" or "circulating cells".So what one has to do, if you do NOT have a dieticin working with you, is if you are in phase one look at the chart an see if any of the phase one substances in the greene area are significantly closer to the yellow area than others. This is one place to try eliminating as that food could have a dose-dependent reaction and the test-dose (in vitro) might have been below your reaction threshold, but when you ate it several dyas you got a provoking dose that cannot be seen in vitro with the standard dilutions.Or if you do have any history of allergy that you forgot to report, remove the allergic "oh yeah" food. If you have an inhalnt allergy check the cross reaction chart in Dr. Brostoffs book (if you do not have it and do not have a dietician and your doctor does not have it call Client Services at the toll free number and they can check the chart for cross reactions).And of course IF there is a food that was introduced in Phase 1 that you have not eaten and now afre eating and getting a reaction this one is also suspicious.MAke sense? so you remove the suspicious food and see if the symptoms disappears...if not then its not that one, so try the next one. You should see results within 24-48 hours depending upon the symptoms. In this case, you feel some sense of swelling, this sounds like an allergy or pseudioallergy and should subside quickly when you hit the right one. Since there is a very limited array in Phase 1 it should be easy to isolate.Now one also must be sure that there has not been some environmental change esp. when you are talking about upper airway (new inhalant exposure recently? change job, move to new house, etc. as mold sensitivity for example can crop up comorbidly and a person ocne had this happe during teir LEAP diet when they moved into a new home).As you can see this is detective work....but the upside is that we know whom or what to suspect.If what you need is not in there, just call Mr. DeMitchell at 888-NOW LEAP and he can help direct you to the right source.MNLSo this is part of the hierarchy.


----------



## mrysgrl (May 9, 2002)

Thanks so much. I emailed Jan today.I haven't ever been tested for actual food allergy. I tried to get it years ago but anyway. Maybe I can find an allergist? Do I ask for an IGE test? I noticed lemon is in the same family as grapefruit which is a high green and I know causes me problems. I had not eaten (maybe once/twice) peas, dill, eggplant before.Intuitively, I think you are right on the button on the rotation part. I find it very hard to do. I have always, due to I think to allergy cravings, eaten the same foods day after day. When I changed my diet, I can now see from my leap results, I unwittingly, just started eating a different reactive food day after day. Thanks Carol


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Hi Carol,Don't great minds think alike? I just sent you an email similar to Mike's comments here!Let's narrow this down, and get you rotating foods, since you are a month into the LEAP diet. And, if you 'suspect' problems with grapefruit, I'd suspect lemon first as citrus is a common allergen, and various citrus tend to cross react.And, as I said in your email, how about sulfites in/on anything? (Knowing your suspected sensitivity.) Even a pollution inversion with excess sulfites in the air? We'll get working on it. And, now you know why Mike always suggests working with an RD through the process!


----------



## mrysgrl (May 9, 2002)

Hi,Think it is egg. Must be very dose related. Problably shouldn't have had one egg a day three days in a row.Haven't retried lemon yet.Thanks. Have a nice holiday.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

GirlieSNo don't worry about the IgE allergy test as it is easy to do without all that expense.Simple. Once you are stable and symptomatic do an open challenge for egg. eat one. If you are allergic you will get sick (don't try this at home kids if you have anaphylactic allergic reactions







this advice is for this person who is NOT anaphylactic. Listen to Uncle MNL carefully).So if you are fine, eat some egg and soon feel bad...usually quick...max a couple hours...then don't eat egg no more.But iof you don't get sick you may simply have been eating something else with it which made you sick...or in close time proximity...or you have a dose dependent intolerance where the provokign dose is somewhat high so it eludes easy detetcion....so to find out you would have to eat a lot of it.Ever see that movie "The Replacements"? Just get ya a big bowl of hard bioled eggs do what that Sumo wrestling football player did before the game. If you get what he got...don't do it agin







MNL**Kidding kidding







(Jan is gonna give me the hammer. hey its FRIDAY)


----------

